# المبرمجة PICkit2



## kahtan82 (23 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:56:


أقدم لكم دارة المبرمجة PICkit2 قمت برسم الدارة على برنامج Eagle v5.6








وتم اختبارها بنجاح مع المعالجات التالية::7: 
PIC32MX460F512L, dsPIC30F5011, PIC18F2550, PIC16F84A











وهي مبرمجة ممتازة توصل مع الحاسب عن طريق المدخل USB.


يجب الانتباه للملاحظة التالية:




أرجو أن تكون مفيدة.
هذه هي صفحة المبرمجة:
http://www.microchip.com/stellent/idcplg?IdcService=SS_GET_PAGE&nodeId=1406&dDocName=en023805
رابط التنزيل:
http://www.4shared.com/file/157702732/39b958e0/PICKIT2.html

كلمة السر لفك الضغط هي::3:
www.arab-eng.org

وهذا رابط البرنامج الخاص بالمبرمجة::31:
http://www.4shared.com/file/157715428/62862fef/PICkit2_Setup.html


أرجو الدعاء بظهر الغيب

قحطان


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (23 نوفمبر 2009)

أخى
شكرا جزيلا على هذا الجهد القيم و لى رجاء أن يكون الرسم فى صورة png أو Gif لأن ليس لدى برنامج ايجل و ربما كثير من الإخوة يفضلون برامج أخرى و شكرا


----------



## kahtan82 (23 نوفمبر 2009)

*تكرم عينك*

بارك الله فيك أخي
لك ماطلبت:84:






أدع لي

قحطان


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (24 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا يا أخى
جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------

